# Abfrage - Spalte(Datum) ändern (Oracle)



## dolu28 (18. Nov 2017)

Hallo, ich bin noch ein Anfänger und hätte ne Frage.
Ich habe ein paar Produkte(Produktnummer, Bestelldatum-Anfang, Titel und Bestelldatum-Ende) abgefragt. Jedoch will ich das die Spalte 'Bestell-Anfang' nur das Datum 02.01.2005 in allen Zeilen anzeigt. Kann mir vllt einer helfen wie ich das hinbekomme?  
MfG

```
Select a.nummer , a.datum as bestell_anfang ,a.titel ,a.datum as bestell_ende
from artikel a
Inner Join artikelabteilung ab on a.nummer = ab.nummer or ab.nummer <> a.nummer
where a.datum between '02.01.2005' and '03.01.2005' and ab.aid =10 ;
```


----------



## Flown (18. Nov 2017)

https://stackoverflow.com/questions/17478476/oracle-sql-query-for-date-format
https://docs.oracle.com/database/121/SQLRF/sql_elements003.htm#SQLRF51062


----------



## Matte20 (18. Nov 2017)

Flown hat gesagt.:


> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/17478476/oracle-sql-query-for-date-format
> https://docs.oracle.com/database/121/SQLRF/sql_elements003.htm#SQLRF51062



Ich bezweifle dass das ihm weiterhelfen wird xD


----------



## Flown (18. Nov 2017)

@Matte20 Man kann nur so viel Hilfe leisten, wie man Informationen hat. Man müsste jetzt auch noch wissen, was die Spalten für Datentypen haben und was nicht funktioniert.


----------



## dolu28 (18. Nov 2017)

Formate: String und Datum

Es funktioniert alles und an der Datenbank soll nichts geändert werden. 
Ich möchte einfach nur wissen, wie ich die Abfrage gestalten muss, damit bei der Ausgabe in der Spalte "Bestellanfang" in jeder Zeile das Datum "02.01.05" steht.
Sprich dass das Datum von dem 1. Titel in jeder Zeile übernommen wird


----------



## Flown (18. Nov 2017)

Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt nicht was du machen möchtest


----------



## dolu28 (18. Nov 2017)

Ich versuche dieses Ergebnis zu bekommen, weiß aber nicht wie ich in der 2.Spalte alle Zeilen zu 02.01.05 bekomme.


----------



## Thallius (18. Nov 2017)

Select ‚02.01.05‘ as datum


----------

